# Foreign Exchange programs??



## kolkol (27 Jun 2011)

Hey lot, 

I was wondering if anyone had some information as to whether we in Canada partake in exchanges (for NCMs) with other allied countries, ie UK, AUS, US etc.? I read a snippet in the CFAOs which was quite broad, and I've heard a multitude of things, from straight no's, to you have to be done your 4s package, to yes, yes we do. I'm wondering anyone here has further knowledge. 

Cheers.
kolkol


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Jun 2011)

Let your CoC know you are interested. The worse they can say is no right?

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## FSTO (27 Jun 2011)

Mention to them the "Regulus Program" , depending on your rank and trade you may get a more favourable response.


----------



## Dipstick (27 Jun 2011)

I am currently on a six-month employment in NZ, and I know there are a number of NCMs down here as well.  It seems to be a rapidly-growing exchange program.


----------



## Haggis (27 Jun 2011)

If you are Reg F, inform your C of C and have a chat with your career manager letting him/her know that you are interested in such an opportunity.

If you are P Res, again, inform your C of C, then visit the Reserve Foreign Training web page to see if you fit the bill for such a program.


----------



## kolkol (27 Jun 2011)

Haggis said:
			
		

> If you are Reg F, inform your C of C and have a chat with your career manager letting him/her know that you are interested in such an opportunity.
> 
> If you are P Res, again, inform your C of C, then visit the Reserve Foreign Training web page to see if you fit the bill for such a program.



Any similar website for RegF?? 
I appreciate all your responses thus far


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jun 2011)

kolkol said:
			
		

> Any similar website for RegF??



No as there is no such program for the regular force. We dont find ourselves teporaily in another country for other than service reasons. If you are a RegF member, the positions available to your MOS can be viewed on the "My career" page of EMAA.


----------



## Halifax Tar (28 Jun 2011)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Mention to them the "Regulus Program" , depending on your rank and trade you may get a more favourable response.



I did a search for this on the DIN and turned up a pretty good PPT. Wow the Navy is really looking into exchanges eh ? Its too bad they dont have any for a Sup Tech  I would love to go to NZ for the RWC this fall hehehehe


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Jun 2011)

I did see a Kiwi Killick at the DC School on exchange many years ago.  We also had a cook from the Tanker go down there for 6 months too.  Both were telling me they loved the experience.  Would give my right arm for a go like that.


----------



## old fart (28 Jun 2011)

Haggis said:
			
		

> If you are Reg F, inform your C of C and have a chat with your career manager letting him/her know that you are interested in such an opportunity.
> 
> If you are P Res, again, inform your C of C, then visit the Reserve Foreign Training web page to see if you fit the bill for such a program.



With regard to the Reserve aspect, the Reserve Training link details a reciprocal training policy that allows a reservist studying or working overseas to continue their reserve participation in a sanctioned manner.  It is not an exchange program nor are members seconded (on loan).  I met a young infantry officer reservist as long ago as 2006 who was parading with a UK TA unit while completing his masters in the UK....he seemed happy enough with the program as it was at the time.


----------



## Navalsnpr (15 Jul 2011)

There are short exchanges (less than a year) that are normally controlled through your tasking centre and others that are a posting (year+) that are controlled through DMILC.  If you are looking for a short one, talk to your tasking clerks and the career manager for a longer one.


----------



## Barsoom (1 Aug 2011)

Depends on your trade, qualification level and finding out about the opportunity. Currently there are 6 month exchanges going on with the Aus and NZ Navies and there are talks that one might be starting up with Chile (Spanish speakers only). 

You might have a better chance with a cross-pollination. A crosspol is when your ship is on exercise with ships from other navies and the crews exchange a few sailors for a limited time. In my time in the Navy I've never had a proper exchange posting but I have been crosspol'd several times. I've served (briefly) on British, Dutch, U.S. and Japanese ships. It was a blast.

Barsoom


----------



## MARS Occupation Manager (26 Aug 2011)

The RCN is currently engaged in a programme called REGULUS.  I've attached the MARGEN which refers.  We are actively engaged with New Zealand, Australia and the US.  We plan to have personnel proceed to Ireland and Norway in the fall and anticipate more opportunities in the new year with Spain and perhaps France.  The plan is to attach personnel to those navies for up to 6 months, but no longer than a year, and is open to officers and NCMs.  For the most part, opportunites will be offered to commence in Jan and July of any given year.  Your local PCC will be provided the opportunities from Ottawa.  Please submit your request through your local chain of command if interested.


----------



## Haggis (26 Aug 2011)

old fart said:
			
		

> With regard to the Reserve aspect, the Reserve Training link details a reciprocal training policy that allows a reservist studying or working overseas to continue their reserve participation in a sanctioned manner.  It is not an exchange program nor are members seconded (on loan).



It's not _truly_ reciprocal and definitely not an exchange programme as it does not require a 1 for 1 swap.  To date, it's use has been very lopsided with far more CF Reservists going out of country that foreign Reservists coming in.



			
				old fart said:
			
		

> I met a young infantry officer reservist as long ago as 2006 who was parading with a UK TA unit while completing his masters in the UK....he seemed happy enough with the program as it was at the time.


  Those who use it for education purposes or who follow spouses are generally quite pleased with it.  Those who intend to work in the host nation on a visa are cautioned to ensure that they have found civilian employment before arriving and not rely solely on potential Class A earnings.  The staffing process can be quite long - several months, in fact, - leaving the Reservist in the host nation and unable to parade with the host unit.  If you are leaving Canada to study or work abroad, apply early!

There are currently agreements in place between the Reserve components of Canada, the UK, Australia and all branches of the US Armed Forces.

PM me if you need more details.


----------



## smitty66 (26 Aug 2011)

Just had a quick read through, and didn't see any mention of the CANZEX( Canada NZ Exchange) . It's open to all trades and ranks. It is usually 30 days or less (more if you can justify it) and costs your unit nothing, and is very easy to apply for. It's managed by a SO at the SJS, and for me was a phenomenal experience. Make no mistake it is a working trip, the Kiwis get their days work out of you!

Cheers
Smitty


----------



## Acer Syrup (20 Oct 2011)

More on Regulus for DIN users.

http://mshq-qgemfm.mil.ca/dmarp-dperm/regulus-eng.asp


----------



## FSTO (21 Oct 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Ever heard of a member on PAT doing something like this?  Would be a pretty cool way to kill some time while I wait for a course.



No. We will not send untrained sailors to foreign navies and neither will they.


----------



## LittleMagellan (28 Jan 2012)

FSTO said:
			
		

> No. We will not send untrained sailors to foreign navies and neither will they.



That's not true, I know of a number of people who have gone to the US and on other foreign ships while they were on PAT at Venture. They don't come back with any official training or qualifications, and usually don't do much while they're on those ships... but to say that it doesn't happen is false.


----------



## NSDreamer (12 Nov 2013)

Good Evening All,

 I might be getting posted over seas for a few years to Britain with my current job. I'm currently, as my profile indicates, in the Army PRes. 


 I was just wondering if anyone has heard of any exchange stories/programs with the Territorial Army over in Britain. I'd hate to have to go to sup res for three years...

 Cheers,
  NSDreamer


----------



## Ostrozac (12 Nov 2013)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-support-services-for-members-reservists/foreign-service-agreements.page

A good friend of mine used this program for several years in the UK, until he went a little native, and realized that he was never coming back. He's in the Territorial Army, now.


----------



## Lightguns (12 Nov 2013)

Knew a guy from Halifax that was exchanged with the TA while university there. Came back with the accent and the whole upper crust mannerisms. Funniest thing I ever seen.  10 years later still walking around sounding like John Mills in the cruel Sea. "Right, what, what!"  Pip!  Good luck do not come back like that so and so.


----------



## NSDreamer (14 Nov 2013)

Great information here, thanks to the mods for moving my post and does he sometimes wear a cape and have a cane Lightguns I think I know the fellow you speak of





			
				Lightguns said:
			
		

> Knew a guy from Halifax that was exchanged with the TA while university there. Came back with the accent and the whole upper crust mannerisms. Funniest thing I ever seen.  10 years later still walking around sounding like John Mills in the cruel Sea. "Right, what, what!"  Pip!  Good luck do not come back like that so and so.


----------



## Lightguns (14 Nov 2013)

Oh no, not a cane and cane too now. LOL. "Rights lads, over the top with you, get at those ruddy boshe!" Wonder if he ever toured?


----------



## Danjanou (14 Nov 2013)

Not sure about the cape, I only saw him in the summer, but he did wer knee high socks and walking shorts. 8)


----------



## Journeyman (15 Nov 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Not sure about the cape, I only saw him in the summer, but he did wer knee high socks and walking shorts. 8)


What's next, delusions of boat house colours?


----------



## AKa (15 Nov 2013)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Good Evening All,
> 
> I might be getting posted over seas for a few years to Britain with my current job. I'm currently, as my profile indicates, in the Army PRes.
> 
> ...



NSDreamer,

PM Haggis and he'll brief you on the process.  He was the Canadian OPI on this issue for years!

Cheers,

AK


----------



## NSDreamer (28 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! I'll send him a PM!



			
				AK said:
			
		

> NSDreamer,
> 
> PM Haggis and he'll brief you on the process.  He was the Canadian OPI on this issue for years!
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (28 Nov 2013)

You may also find this discussion helpful.

CAN Reservists serving overseas (merged thread) 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58217.0.html


----------

